# Аккордеон Майнель и Герольд



## Артём29 (28 Мар 2012)

У меня случайно появился аккордеон Майнель и Герольд (на фотографии). Если кто-то знает, расскажите про него подробнее. Какова его примерная стоимость? Заранее благодарен.


----------



## zet10 (28 Мар 2012)

Это Вам очень повезло, что он случайно появился у Вас!Бесценый шедевр!Стоимость его нужно определять только при наличии минимум профессорского состава и нескольких экспертов,что б соблюсти так сказать честность независимой экспертизы и полную таинственность голоса,дабы не допустить корыстного отношения голосующих в целях не честной оценки Бесценного ШЕДЕВРА.


----------



## Артём29 (29 Мар 2012)

Да я не думал, что обладаю ценным инструментом. Просто хотелось бы узнать каких он годов и что-то о производителе.


----------



## Dusja (31 Май 2014)

Добрый день! Хочу узнать ! Подробней про подобный аккордеон! Т.к. Тоже имеется подобный в наличии!! Заранее спасибо за ответ!


----------



## vev (31 Май 2014)

*Dusja*,
А у Вас такое же старье или что-то поновее?
Тому, что на картинке скоро исполнится сто лет. Инструмент произведен ориентировочно в 30-40-х прошлого века. Обычный двухголосный, немецкий древний "инструмент". 

Здесь уже N-ное количество раз обсуждался вопрос о подобного рода "инструментах". Если не семейная ценность, то пионерам для опытов или в лучшем случае мастеру на запчасти. Да и то, если голоса в нормальном состоянии.


----------



## Dusja (31 Май 2014)

*vev*,
Спасибо за ответ! Аккордеон точно такой же как на фото и состояние похожее! Вроде как звуки издает еще  Просто попросили узнать о нём подробней ! Значит получается его оценочная стоимость очень мала ? Если так, то надо подарить его кому нибудь, может пригодиться


----------



## vev (31 Май 2014)

Dusja писал:


> Значит получается его оценочная стоимость очень мала ?


100-300 рублей. Подарить тоже можно только тем, кто копается в инструментах с целью их починки. Может что и пригодиться. Или кому интересно как это было устроено.

Dusja писал:


> Вроде как звуки издает еще


Звуки даже кастрюля издает. Обычно аккордеону этого недостаточно. Хотелось бы, чтобы звуки были чистыми, красивыми, и чтобы для их извлечения не надо было тягать дырявый мех и нажимать перекошенные клавиши :biggrin:


----------



## Dusja (31 Май 2014)

*vev*,
Спасибо за ответ! Буду знать теперь  Хорошего вам дня !


----------

